# Oberon KT for the Paperwhite?



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a question for those who have Oberon covers for their Kindle Touch and have switched to the Paperwhite - how is the fit? The reason I gave up my KT so quickly was because the difference in the KT & PW dimensions seemed so minimal, it looked like I wouldn't have to get a different cover so soon (I'm still in love with my red Paisley KT Oberon)  My top leather strap is already a bit loose from taking the KT in and out of its cover but I'm hoping the PW will still fit without it moving around a lot.

If anyone can confirm, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Great question, I'm also hoping to still be able to use my Oberon.


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

I really want to know the answer to this, too.  If anyone has pics, that would be great as well.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have my new PW installed in my Oberon Touch cover, while I wait for the Oberon to make and deliver a new one for my PW.

The upper right corner, held by the bungee cord, is held tightly, but the other three corners are loose.

It is quite usable, but it is loose enough that I have problems powering on the PW while it is in the cover.

I need to lay the cover on a table, use one hand to hold the top of the PW so it won't move, and then use my other hand to press the power button. 

However, the cover is plenty tight enough to still provide protection when I drop my PW.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I just put mine in in to test it for you. It's doable, but the top upper left hand corner is loose on it, not a snug fit.
The other 3 straps are more snug. Some of it will depend on how snug yours are to begin with and also how often
you have stretched them by taking it in and out. As Bruce said, it's tight enough to provide protection.
It will really just depend on hoe much the looseness bothers you.  I'll take a couple pics for you so you can see what I mean.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple of pics:










you can see the gap between the PW and the strap better in this pic.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bruce and Sparklemotion, thank you!

I think my Oberon touch cover will work ok for now, and i have the amazon cover to use as well.  still not sure that I'll order an Oberon pw cover. Think I'll wait for the reviews on those, before ordering


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

BruceS & sparklemotion, thank you! 

Uh-oh, based on BruceS' description and sparklemotion's pictures, that doesn't seem to bode well for my Oberon. I've already stretched out the top leather strap a bit, and from the pictures, the bottom straps seem a bit loose too.

*googling how to shrink leather now*


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You always have the option of putting velcro on the back to hold it, although I personally don't like putting velcro on my Kindle.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, Patricia, velcro will be my last resort  Shrinking leather doesn't seem to be a good option as I could damage the leather or make it brittle in the process (some have suggested soaking the leather in water then blow drying to make it shrink).

I'm now trying to think of what I can insert underneath the Kindle to give it more depth, so that it won't wiggle around so much in the case. I'm thinking maybe 3M bumpons (not the bumpons themselves, but the thinner material that surrounds the bumpons).










Although I don't like the idea of sticking anything on my Oberon or the Kindle itself. I'm also wondering if I could take one of the cardboard inserts that come with the Oberon cover and stick it behind the Kindle to make it thicker, so that the leather straps will fit more snugly.

Any ideas are very much welcome!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

At first I thought that was a photo of bubble wrap.  So how 'bout using a layer of bubble wrap -- small or medium bubbles?  Might need to lightly fasten wrap to back of PW or inside of back of Oberon cover with tape.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bumpons have an adhesive on one side, so might be easier to use those  Appreciate the suggestions though, keep them coming!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe foam board?  It's about 1/8" thick.  You get it in the office supply section at the store.  You can cut it to any size, and it weighs almost nothing.  Just a thought.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's a good idea, I'll try that when I finally get my Kindle (which might be a while since I have to have it sent overseas to where I am ).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I were doing it, I might try gluing a narrow thick strip of felt to the inside of the leather strip....just another thought, as I wouldn't have a corner cover to start with.  

Betsy


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy, that's another great idea. Attaching something to the strap instead of the Kindle or the inside of the cover, I never thought of that!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm taking my Touch cover into a shoe repair store. He should be able to shorten the straps with little difficulty.


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm taking my Touch cover into a shoe repair store. He should be able to shorten the straps with little difficulty.


Wow, have you ever had something like that done before? How would they do it? Would they have to remove those little rivets and reattach them again? Let us know how it goes!


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated this thread -- I just got my Paperwhite last week (!) and I just had my Oberon fixed today.

I cut out and stuck some pieces of this really grippy material called "Grip Pad" to my cover so that it would lift up the Paperwhite a little bit and help keep it in place. It added just enough depth to make the bottom corner straps wrap snugly around the PW but I was still bothered by how loose the top left leather strap looked (it was just floating above the PW) so I finally took my cover to a leather/shoe repair shop today and had them readjust the top strap.

They took out the rivet, tightened the strap and attached another rivet to it. It doesn't look very matchy now because they only had brass rivets available but the PW covers all the rivets anyway so it wasn't really a very big deal to me. Just happy to have found a solution to extend the life of my Oberon  Hopefully this fix will still work for future Kindle models. (Yes, I'm a cheapskate )

I'm really happy with how securely my PW sits in the cover now, and the Grip Pad really does such a good job. My PW feels very solid and doesn't even budge no matter how hard I push at it from its sides.

Update - pictures!

I know the Grip Pad looks a little bit of a mess but since the PW covers it up anyway, I don't mind. Its function more than makes up for its appearance  The brass rivet is where they took off the original black rivet to tighten the strap.










I tried to take a close-up of the Grip Pad. It's made of tiny "bristles"/teeth, similar to velcro, only you don't have to stick anything to your device


----------

